# Skyline on ebay



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I just looked at ebay and somebody is sellin a R-33 for 27G and it only has 68k on it thats a good deal if you want to bid clik here


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's also in Japan and not Federalized. There's a lot more to importing a Skyline than just getting it shipped here.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Look, any...any....ANY...ANY RI in the US can import you a Skyline. Hell, they can import whatever you want. Then, it is up to you to get it to an RI that is authorized to legalize your particular vehicle. In this case, only MotoRex can do this for you. 

So, if you want a Skyline, any RI can import the car for you but only MotoRex can make it street legal.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR/Importation.html


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tyndago said:


> http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR/Importation.html


Sean you're probably one to know this question... 

How much cheaper is the legalization for a non-Ca car? or is 50 state legal the only way it can be done?

thanks..


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Motorex doesnt charge any different price for California or Federal car.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Is it even Possible to have a None 50 State legal car, meaning, are other R.I's able to conform the car 49 State legally, outside of Motorex?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes its possible to have a car that is only 49 state.

California in itself is not the hard part.

The EPA 49 state part is the hard part. Once you do FTP testing for EPA California is easy.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tyndago said:


> Yes its possible to have a car that is only 50 state.
> 
> California in itself is not the hard part.
> 
> The EPA 49 state part is the hard part. Once you do FTP testing for EPA California is easy.


Thanks for clearing that up Sean.... :cheers:


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Opps that was supposed to say that you can have a car that is only 49 state.

Its weird . With the Clean Air Act and California. The laws state you can meet US Federal Standards or California standards , but you can not make up new standards.

Only California gets to make up their own standards.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hooray! more power to us! oh wait a minute...


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hooray! more power to us! oh wait a minute...


lol... Exactly!
We might have all year round sunshine here in California, but we also have some of the most stringent rules and regs governing the automobile industry and clean air acts that Sean rightly pointed out, "Make up their own rules"!!
It's a load of Bollox in my opinion cuz it's not the more modern cars like Skylines, which are pumping out the filth that fills our air... it's all the old pieces of Shite which populate our highways that create the brown clouds that hover above us as we speak... Most of the old car are smog exempt, but hey... They're classics, right?
F*** that...
That and the Tractor trailors etc...
I'd like to see a Big Yellow School Bus hooked upto a Smog machine...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what are you talking about. id take a school bus to a skyline anyday:thumbup: 
haha

good call


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what are you talking about. id take a school bus to a skyline anyday:thumbup:
> haha
> 
> good call


Funny thing is, i have a video somewhere in my collection of a School bus running a 1/4 mile drag, shooting NOS all the way and popping a wheelie... Funniest thing i've seen that is!
Still gross poluters though... lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if everybody had a skyline that was not US legal, they would still make less polution than all the school buses in the world


----------

